# guitar strings made in canada



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

any body know if there is any guitar strings made in canada


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Firewires and Dave Wyre


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Are there electric gauges ?? How do they perform ?


----------

